# which bag do you recommend?



## savior (Jan 13, 2007)

Which bag do you recommend? 

A free hanging bag, or a stationary (stand up) bag?

Also, is there any specific brand you prefer?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 13, 2007)

For MT, I prefer a hanging "banana" bag.  I'm really happy with my Fairtex one.

Jeff


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 14, 2007)

savior said:


> Which bag do you recommend?
> 
> A free hanging bag, or a stationary (stand up) bag?
> 
> Also, is there any specific brand you prefer?


 
i heard bob xl is good


----------



## thaistyle (Jan 14, 2007)

I had a thai bag (100lb banana bag) hanging in my garage but every time I kicked it, the outside wall shook too bad.  So I have a free standing bag similar to wavemaster XL.  It stands 6ft tall and the base is filled with 305lbs of sand.  This thing can take a beating.  I also have a 60lb bag hanging from my ceiling that is perfect for knee strikes and punches.  As long as it can withstand some muay thai punishment, I'll use any bag.


----------



## savior (Jan 14, 2007)

The reason why i made this post was because I am unsure of which to get. The free standing bag can be easily placed anywhere i'd like it, but they seem to move around way too much after a few strikes


----------



## thaistyle (Jan 16, 2007)

The free-standing bag that I have holds 305lbs of sand in the base and it can take full power thai kicks with very little movement from them.  There is also a non-slip mat you can buy to put under any free-standing bag.


----------



## Solidman82 (Jan 17, 2007)

Get a hanging banana bag, if your place and space allow for it. Otherwise I reccommend the wavemaster XL. Forget about BOB, he's made of rubber and his head moves like he is. Do your accuracy training in sparring and with mitts instead. Use the bag to hone your power and technique.


----------



## manjiman (Jan 17, 2007)

the fairtex bag, there are  2 kinds, the unfilled and filled. what is it filled with if you buy it filled? just curious, i have never bought a bag before. can u fill up the standing ones with sand? or is the padding enough to condition?


----------



## Solidman82 (Jan 17, 2007)

My roomate filled up a padded bag with cement. He eventually snapped it off its base with a spinning back kick. They're meant to have give and even fall over.


----------



## Infinite (Jan 18, 2007)

I may be stuck with a free standing wave master as I don't own my house so I'm afraid to mount this thing. I suppose I could clear out part of the garage and get a floor standing mount that does the same thing.

My biggest problem right now is training partners. Hopefully the new dojo will clear that up.


----------



## savior (Jan 18, 2007)

I am going to look into a banana bag otherwise ill take the wavemaster.. the only problem with the wave master is that its hard to throw in a knee


----------



## exile (Jan 18, 2007)

At the rec center where we train, there is a 5', 100lb Everlast bag that is a _wicked_ training aid. Nail it with a hard, perfectly floor-parallel roundhouse in the `sweet spot' of your instep and it moves a few millimeters. Follow that up with two or three more hard kicks and it starts swinging, with an amplitude of a few inches, then a few mor inches, ... and eventually it's packing so much momentum that it seems like it's going to be the kiss of death to kick it in its oncoming phase. If you do, you will be rewarded by instant, sincere pain, but you'll slow it down a bit; another couple of good kicks and you'll be back to square one with it. 

This  is my main problem with a standing back: they are either too light, and get moved holus-bolus, or they are massively packedsomeone mentioned such a bag in one of the previous postsand stand there like one of the uprights at Stonehenge. The nice thing about the hanging bag is that it simulates a live oppo much better. When you kick an oncoming assailant, you better be ready for something much closer to kicking an oncoming, heavy hanging back than any free-standing bag _I've_ ever run across...


----------



## Carol (Jan 19, 2007)

My school has one of those huge Wavemaster XXLs.   It is positioned on a non-skid mat in the corner of a room.   There are some puzzle mats in between the wall and the bag. 

That bag ain't goin' anywhere...


----------



## King (Jan 19, 2007)

I preffer to kick a hanging bag but I like punching a standing bag - the heavier the better. But if I had to choose one over the other I'd go with hanging one because I can practice my footwork with a swiveling bag but not a bobbing one.


----------



## savior (Jan 19, 2007)

For a 5'8'', 140 lbs, XC runner like myself, what size bag do you recommend?


----------



## bigkicks (Jan 19, 2007)

We use the banana and tear drop bags from fairtex. their expensive and a pain in the rear to stuff and pack but, you get what you pay for. We have not had to replace them yet. going on 6 or 7 years i belive. we also usa about ten wavemasters. their an awsome bag too, but their soft and you won't reap the bennifits you would from hitting a heavy bag. Just something to think about. 

If you do decide to mount a heavy bag and it starts shaking walls, buy the heavy spring attachment for them. It dampens the shake. you can find this at ringside or title.


----------

